# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  &&تسميع سورة الكهف&&

## دبيّه

يزاكم الله خير , والله يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى ,,

إن شاء الله أنا ببدأ تسميع سورة الكهف ,,بسمم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


(( الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجآ , قيمآ لينذر بأسآ شديدآ من لدنه ويبشر

المؤمنين الذي يعملون الصالحات ,أن لهم أجرآ حسنا ,ماكثين فيه أبدا , وينذر الذين

قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا , مالهم به من علمِ ولا لآبائهم , كبرت كلمةً تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلاكذبا,

فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم ,إن لم يؤمنوأ بهذا أسفا ,إنا جعلنا ماعلى الأرض زينة لها

لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا , وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدآ جرزا , أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف 

والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا ,إذ اوى الفتية إلى الكهف , وقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة ,و

هيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا ))

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## بنت الامارات

ماشاء الله زين بديتي اختي دبيه وبرد اسمع بعد شوي .. 

وبالنسبه لتسميعج ممتااااااااااازه ولا غلطة ماشاء الله عليج ..

----------


## **حلى العين**

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا, 
قياما لينذر بأساً شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً حسنا,
ماكثين فيه أبدا,وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا,
مالهم به من علم ولا للأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا,
فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث آسفا,
انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينةً لهم لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا,
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزا,
أم حسبت أن اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجباً, 
إذ أوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء لنا من امرنا رشداً.
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بنت بوظبي

ماشاء الله عليج اختي دبية وبارك الله فيج
بس عندج غلطة وحدة في أول آيه : ( الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا)
انتي قلتي الحمدلله الذي انزل الكتاب على عبده...

أقولكم عادي اسمع هنيه ولي افتح موضوع ثاني!

وهذا تسميعي:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : (( الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا. قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا. ماكثين فيه أبد. وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا. مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم أن يقولون إلا كذبا. فلعك باخع نفسك على أثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا. إنا جعلنا ماعلى الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا . وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا. أم حسبت أن اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا. إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا ءاتنا من لدنك رحمة وهييء لنا من أمرنا رشدا))

----------


## بنت بوظبي

اللي بالأحمر غلطت فيه

----------


## الدر المكنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدُ لله ِالذي أنزل على عبدهِ الكتاب ولم يجعل له عِوجاً (1) قيماً لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً حسناً (2) ماكثينَ فيه أبداً (3) وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ اللهُ ولداً (4) مالهم به من علمٍ ولا لآباءهم كبُرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذباً (5) فلعلكَ باخعٌ نفسكَ على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفاً (6) إنا جعلنا ما على الأرضِ زينةٌ لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسنُ عملاً (7) وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزاً (8) أم حسبتَ أن أصحاب الكهفِ والرقيمِ كانوا من آياتنا عجباً (9) إذ أوى الفتيةً إلى الكهفِ فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداً (10)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا, 
> قياما لينذر بأساً شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً حسنا,
> ماكثين فيه أبدا,وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا,
> مالهم به من علم ولا للأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا,
> فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث آسفا,
> انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينةً لهم لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا,
> وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزا,
> أم حسبت أن اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجباً, 
> ...


قياما= قيماً
للأبائهم =لأبائهم
لهم= لها

----------


## بنت الامارات

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" الحمدلله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا (1) قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا(2)ماكثين فيه ابدا (3)وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا(4)مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا (5)فلعلك باخع نفسك على اثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا(6)انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لهم لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا (7) وانا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا (8) ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا(9) اذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا (10)"

----------


## مرحة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب و لم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه و يبشر الؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا مكثين فيه أبدا و ينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم و لا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثرهم إن لم يؤمنوا يهذا الحديث أسفا و إنا لجعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف و الرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة و هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا .*..

صدق الله العظيم ..

----------


## ₪≈ نيوفه ≈₪

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا +قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين عملوا الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا+ماكثين فيه ابدا+ وينذرالذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولد+ ما لهم به من علما ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا+ فلعلك باخعن نفسك على إثرهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا+ ان جعنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهن ايهم احسن عملا + وان لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا+ ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف ورقيم كانوا من إياتنا عجبا+اذ اوا الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا إتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا)

----------


## همس البنفسج

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اسمحولي ع التاخير بس بصراحه انا الحين بس فتحت النت ولقيت الموضوع 

بالنسبه للتسميع
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( الحمد لله الذي انزل علي عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا / قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجر حسنا / مكثين فيه ابدا / وينذر الذين قالو اتخذوا الله ولدا / مالهم به من علم ولا لاباءهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولوا الا كذبا / فلعلك باخع نفسك على اثارهم ان لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث اسفا / انا جعلنا ما علي الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا / وانا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا / ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا / اذا اوى الفتية الي الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيأ لنا من امرنا رشدا )

ان شاء الله اكون وفيت يارب

----------


## دبيّه

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا +قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا+ماكثين فيه ابدا+ وينذرالذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولد+ ما لهم به من علما ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا+ فلعلك باخعن نفسك على آثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا+ ان جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهن ايهم احسن عملا + وانالجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا+ ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من إياتنا عجبا+اذ اوا الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا إتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا)


 إختي نيوفه يزاج الله خير , وهذا تصحيح لتسميعج , وسامحينا ,,

----------


## دبيّه

بنت بوطبي يزاج الله خير على التنبيه ,, يختي من الربكه الواحد لازم يغلط..

وهذا تسميع اليوم 

(( فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددآ , ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى

لما لبثوا أمدا , نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق إنهم فتيةٌ آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هُدى,

وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا ربُ السماوات والأرض لن ندعوا من دونه

 إلهآ , لقد قلنا إذآ شططا ,هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه آلهة ,لولا يأتون عليهم بسلطان

بيّن فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا))

----------


## Bent AlGharib

ماشاء الله عليكن 
الحمدلله حافظه سورة الكهف كاملة اللهم لك الحمد عقبالكن يارب 
اللهم أعصمنا وأخواتي الحافظات من المسيخ الدجال 
اللهم أمين 
دعواتكن

----------


## الدر المكنون

أعتقد لو كل بنت قامت بتسميع الآيات أولا ومن ثم صححت للتي قبلها سيكون ذلك أفضل للجميع

عموما سأصحح لنفسي أولا :

مالهم به من علمٍ ولا لآباءهم كبُرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذباً 

لآباءهم= لآبائهم

----------


## الدر المكنون

تسميع يوم الأثنين

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خيرٌ عند ربك ثواباً وخيرٌ أملاً (46) و يوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزةٌ وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحداً (47) وعرضوا على ربك صفاً لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرةٍ بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعداً (48)

----------


## دبيّه

تسميع يوم الأربعاء 4 / 7

((( ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض , ولاخلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين 

عضدا () ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم ,فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم , وجعلنا بينهم

موبقا () ورأى المجرمون النار فظنواأنهم مواقعوها , ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا ))

----------


## المتفائلة

> تسميع يوم الأثنين
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خيرٌ عند ربك ثواباً وخيرٌ أملاً (46) و يوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزةٌ وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحداً (47) وعرضوا على ربك صفاً لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرةٍ بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعداً (48)


 بارك الله فيج أختي تسميعج صحيح( ممتازة )

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الاثنين 
( المال و البنون زينة الحياة الدنيا و الباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا و خير أملا (46) و يوم نسير الجبال و ترى الأرض بارزة و حشرناهم فلم نغادر فيهم أحدا (47) و عرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا (48).

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الأربعاء 4 / 7
> 
> ((( ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض , ولاخلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين 
> 
> عضدا () ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم ,فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم , وجعلنا بينهم
> 
> موبقا () ورأى المجرمون النار فظنواأنهم مواقعوها , ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا ))




ممتازه بارك الله فيك .........

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الاثنين 
> ( المال و البنون زينة الحياة الدنيا و الباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا و خير أملا (46) و يوم نسير الجبال و ترى الأرض بارزة و حشرناهم فلم نغادرمنهم أحدا (47) و عرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا (48).




بارك الله فيك ..........

----------


## الوردة الندية

*تسميع يوم الثلاثاء 

" ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ماعملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا( 49 ) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا ( 50 )*

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء 
( ووضع الكتاب و ترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه و يقولون يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة و لا كبيرة إلا أحصاها و وجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا و لا يظلم ربك أحدا (49) و إذ قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه و ذريته أولياء من دوني و هم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا (50).

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم الاربعاء 4/7
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

((ما اشهدتهم خلق السموات والارض ولاخلق انفسهم وماكنت متخذ المضلين عضدا ، ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا،ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا انهم مواقعوها ولم يحدو عنها مصرفا))

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الاربعاء 4/7
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> 
> ((ما اشهدتهم خلق السموات والارض ولاخلق انفسهم وماكنت متخذ المضلين عضدا ، ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا،ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا انهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا))

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الثلاثاء 
> ( ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه و يقولون يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة و لا كبيرة إلا أحصاها و وجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا و لا يظلم ربك أحدا (49) و إذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه و ذريته أولياء من دوني و هم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا (50).

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميع الأربعاء ..........

" ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا( 51 ) ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا ( 52 ) ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا ( 53 )

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع الأربعاء 
( ما أشهدنهم خلق السماوات و الأرض و لا خلق أنفسهم و ما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا (51) و يوم يقول نادوا شركآئي الذين زعمتم من دوني فدعوهم ولم يستجيبوا لهم و جعلنا بين ذلك موبقا (52) و رءا المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها و لم يجدوا بين ذلك مصرفا (53) .

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع الأربعاء 
> ( ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات و الأرض و لا خلق أنفسهم و ما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا (51) و يوم يقول نادوا شركآئي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم و جعلنا بينهم موبقا (52) و رءا المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها و لم يجدوا عنها مصرفا (53) .

----------


## الوردة الندية

*مراجعة الحفظ .........

" ودخل جنته وهو ظالم لنفسه قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا(35 ) وما أظن الساعة قائمةولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا(36 ) قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا(37 ) لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحدا(38 ) ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترن أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا(39 ) فعسى ربي أن يؤتيني خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا(40 ) أو يصبح ماؤها غورا فلن تستطيع له طلبا(41 ) وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول ياليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا( 42 ) ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا( 43 ) هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا ( 44 ) واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيما تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا( 45 ) المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا ( 46 ) ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا( 47 ) وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا( 48 ) ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا(49 ) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا ( 50 ) ماأشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا( 51 ) ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا( 52 ) ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا ( 53 )*

----------


## الدر المكنون

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

ودخل جنته وهو ظالمٌ لنفسه قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا (35) وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيراً منها منقلبا (36) قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من ترابٍِ ثم من نطفةٍ ثم سواك رجلا (37) لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحداً (38) ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله أن ترنِ أنا أقل منك مالاً وولدا (39) فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا (40) أو يصبح ماؤها غوراً فلن تستطيع له طلبا (41) وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول يا ليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا (42) ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا (43) هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثواباً وخير عقبا (44) واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماءٍ أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيماً تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيءٍ مقتدرا (45) المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خيرٌ عند ربك ثواباً وخير أملاً (46) ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا (47) وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرةٍ بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعداً (48) ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرةً ولا كبيرةً إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضراً ولا يظلم ربك أحدا (49) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدام فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه افتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلاً (50)ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا (51)ويوم يقول نادوا شركاءي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا (52) ورءا المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفاً (53)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> *مراجعة الحفظ .........
> 
> " ودخل جنته وهو ظالم لنفسه قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا(35 ) وما أظن الساعة قائمةولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا(36 ) قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا(37 ) لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحدا(38 ) ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترن أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا(39 ) فعسى ربي أن يؤتيني خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا(40 ) أو يصبح ماؤها غورا فلن تستطيع له طلبا(41 ) وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول ياليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا( 42 ) ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا( 43 ) هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا ( 44 ) واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيما تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا( 45 ) المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا ( 46 ) ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا( 47 ) وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا( 48 ) ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا(49 ) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا ( 50 ) ماأشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا( 51 ) ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا( 52 ) ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا ( 53 )*


ممتاز ما شاء الله

----------


## الوردة الندية

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> ودخل جنته وهو ظالمٌ لنفسه قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا (35) وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيراً منها منقلبا (36) قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من ترابٍِ ثم من نطفةٍ ثم سواك رجلا (37) لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحداً (38) ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترنِ أنا أقل منك مالاً وولدا (39) فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا (40) أو يصبح ماؤها غوراً فلن تستطيع له طلبا (41) وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول يا ليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا (42) ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا (43) هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثواباً وخير عقبا (44) واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماءٍ أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيماً تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيءٍ مقتدرا (45) المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خيرٌ عند ربك ثواباً وخير أملاً (46) ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا (47) وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرةٍ بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعداً (48) ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرةً ولا كبيرةً إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضراً ولا يظلم ربك أحدا (49) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه افتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلاً (50)ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا (51)ويوم يقول نادوا شركاءي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا (52) ورءا المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفاً (53)


بارك الله فيك .........

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم السبت 7/7
الآيات من 54-56
(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
((ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا، ومامنع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الاولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا، ومانرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا ءاياتي وما انذروا هزوا))

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم السبت 

( و لقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل و كان الإنسان أكثر شيئا جدلا () و ما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا و قد جاءهم البينات و يستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا () وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين و منذرين و يجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق و اتخذوا آيات و ما انذروا هزوا ()

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم السبت 7/7
> الآيات من 54-56
> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> ((ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا، ومامنع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم  إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الاولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا، ومانرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا ءاياتي وما انذروا هزوا))


بارك الله فيك

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم السبت 
> 
> ( و لقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل و كان الإنسان أكثر شيئا جدلا () و ما منع الناس أن يؤمنواإذ جاءهم الهدى و يستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا () وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين و منذرين و يجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق و اتخذوا آياتي و ما انذروا هزوا ()



بارك الله فيك .........

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميع يوم السبت 
" ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا ( 54 )وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا ( 55 ) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالبطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا ( 56 )

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم الأحد - الآيات من 57-61
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بأيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ماقدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي ءاذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم الى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا، وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا، وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا،وإذا قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى ابلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضى حقبا،فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا))

----------


## الدر المكنون

تسميع يوم السبت 
(54-56)
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيءٍ جدلا (54) وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا (55) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا (56)

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الأحد - الآيات من 57-61
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ((ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بأيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ماقدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي ءاذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم الى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا، وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا، وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا،وإذا قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى ابلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضى حقبا،فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا))




بارك الله فيك ..... ممتازه

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم السبت 
> (54-56)
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيءٍ جدلا (54) وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا (55) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا (56)



ممتازه ......... بارك الله فيك

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميعي ليوم الأحد والاثنين ( 57 --64 ) 

" ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ماقدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا( 57 ) وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا ( 58 ) وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا( 59 ) وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا (60 ) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا (61 ) فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا( 62 ) قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر( 63 ) عجبا قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا ( 64 )

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم الاثنين 9/7
الآيات من 62-64
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
(( فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه ءاتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا، قال أرئيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا، قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على ءاثارهما قصصا))

----------


## الدر المكنون

تسميع يوم الأحد
(57-61)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآياتِ ربه فأعرض عنها ونسى ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنةً أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقراً وإن تدعُهُم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57) وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد ٌ لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا (58) وتلك القرى آهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا (59) وإذ قال موسى لفتاهُ لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضى حقبا (60) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فـاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا (61)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميعي ليوم الأحد والاثنين ( 57 --64 ) 
> 
> " ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ماقدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا( 57 ) وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا ( 58 ) وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا( 59 ) وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا (60 ) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا (61 ) فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا( 62 ) قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر( 63 ) عجبا قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا ( 64 )


أحسنتِ ...

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع يوم الاثنين 9/7
> الآيات من 62-64
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> (( فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه ءاتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا، قال أرئيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا، قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على ءاثارهما قصصا))


بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الأحد 
( و من أظلم ممن ذكر بأيات ربه فأعرض عنها و نسي ما قدمت بداه و جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه و في أذانهم وقرا و إن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57) و ربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا (58) و تلك القرى أهلكناهم بما ظلموا و جعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا (59) و إذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا (60) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا (61) .

اللهم ثبتني على حفظ كتابك

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الأحد
> (57-61)
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآياتِ ربه فأعرض عنها ونسى ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنةً أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقراً وإن تدعُهُم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57) وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد ٌ لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا (58) وتلك القرى آهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا (59) وإذ قال موسى لفتاهُ لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضى حقبا (60) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فـاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا (61)



أحسنت ..........

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الأحد 
> ( و من أظلم ممن ذكر بأيات ربه فأعرض عنها و نسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه و في أذانهم وقرا و إن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57) و ربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا (58) و تلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا و جعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا (59) و إذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا (60) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا (61) .
> 
> اللهم ثبتني على حفظ كتابك



أحسنت .........

----------


## الوردة الندية

*تسميع يوم الثلاثاء ............

" فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما( 65 ) قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا( 66 ) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا( 67 ) وكيف تصبر على مالم تحط به خبرا( 68 ) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا( 69) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا(70 )*  


اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء ( الآيات من 65-70)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا ءاتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما، قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا، قال له إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا، وكيف تصبر على مالم تحط به خبرا،قال ستجدني ان شاءالله صابرا ولا اعصي لك أمرا،قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شي حتى احدث لك منه ذكرا ))

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الأثنين 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
( فلمل جاوزا قال لفتا ه أتينا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا (62) و قال له أرءيت الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت و ما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن اذكره فاتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا (63) و هذا ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على ءاثارهما قصصا (64) .

اللهم ثبتني على حفظ كتابك

----------


## الدر المكنون

تسميع يوم الأثنين والثلاثاء

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا (62) قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فأني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا (63) قال ذلك ما كنا نبغِ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا(64) فوجدا عبداً من عبادنا آتيناه رحمةً من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما (65) قال له موسى هل اتبعك على أن تعلمنِ مما علمت رشدا (66) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (67)وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا (68) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابراً ولا أعصى لك أمرا (69) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيءٍ حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا (70)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> *تسميع يوم الثلاثاء ............
> 
> " فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما( 65 ) قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا( 66 ) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا( 67 ) وكيف تصبر على مالم تحط به خبرا( 68 ) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا( 69) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا(70 )*  
> 
> أحسنتِ
> 
> اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا
> اللهم آمين

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع يوم الثلاثاء ( الآيات من 65-70)
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ((فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا ءاتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما، قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا، قال X إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا، وكيف تصبر على مالم تحط به خبرا،قال ستجدني ان شاءالله صابرا ولا اعصي لك أمرا،قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شي حتى احدث لك منه ذكرا ))


أحسنتِ ولكن كتبت ( قال له ) والأصح قال بدون له

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع يوم الأثنين 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> ( فلما جاوزا قال لفتا ه أتينا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا (62) X قال X أرءيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت و ما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن اذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا (63) قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على ءاثارهما قصصا (64) .
> 
> اللهم ثبتني على حفظ كتابك
> اللهم آمين ...أجمعين إن شاء الله


كتبتِ وقال له والأصح قال بدون ( و) وبدون (له)

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

( فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا اتيناه رحمة من عندنا و علمناه من لدنا علما () قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا () قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا () وكيف تصبرعلى ما لم تحط به خبرا () قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا و لا أعصي لك أمرا () قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا () .

اللهم ثبتني على حفظ كتابك

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

( فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا (72) قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (73) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت و لا ترهقني من أمري عسرا (73) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا (74).

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم الاربعاء
الآيات من 71-74 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فانطلقا حتى اذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها، قال لقد خرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا، قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا،قال لاتؤاخذني بما نسيت ولاترهقني من أمري عسرا،فانطلقا حتى اذا اذا لقيا غلاما فقتله، قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميع يوم الأربعاء 

" فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها أقال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا( 71 ) قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا( 72 ) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا( 73 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا(74 ) 

اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا ........

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الثلاثاء
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> ( فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا اتيناه رحمة من عندنا و علمناه من لدنا علما () قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا () قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا () وكيف تصبرعلى ما لم تحط به خبرا () قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا و لا أعصي لك أمرا () قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا () .
> 
> اللهم ثبتني على حفظ كتابك


آمييييييييييييييييييييين 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الأربعاء
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> ( فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا (72) قال ألم أقلx إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (73) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت و لا ترهقني من أمري عسرا (73) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا (74).


أحسنت .........

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع يوم الاربعاء
> الآيات من 71-74 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> فانطلقا حتى اذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها، قال أ خرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا، قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا،قال لاتؤاخذني بما نسيت ولاترهقني من أمري عسرا،فانطلقا حتى x اذا لقيا غلاما فقتله، قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا



بارك الله فيك .........

----------


## الدر المكنون

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينةِ خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئاً إمرا (71) قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (72) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا (73) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاماً فقتله قال أقتلت نفساً زكيةً بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئاً نُكرا (74)

----------


## الدر المكنون

مراجعة 54-74
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثلٍ وكان الإنسان أكثر شيءٍ جدلا (54) وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا (55) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا (56) ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسى ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنةً أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا (57) وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد ٌ لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا (58) وتلك القرى آهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا (59)وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضى حقبا (60) فلما بلغـــا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا(61)فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا (62) قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن اذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا (63)قال ذلك ما كنا نبغِ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا (64) فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمةً من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما (65) قال له موسى هل اتبعك على أن تعلمنِ مما علمت رشدا (66) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (67) وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا (68) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصى لك أمرا (69) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء ٍ حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا (70)فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا أمرا (71) قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (72) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا (73) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا (74)

----------


## الوردة الندية

مراجعة الحفظ ..........

" ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا ( 54 ) وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا ( 55 ) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا( 56 ) ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها و نسي ماقدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا ( 57 ) وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا ( 58 ) وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا( 59 ) وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا( 60 ) فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا ( 61 ) فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا( 62 ) قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا( 63 ) قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا ( 64 ) فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما( 65 ) قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا( 66 ) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا( 67 ) وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا( 68 ) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا( 69 ) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا( 70 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا( 71 ) قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا( 72 ) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا( 73 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا( 74 )

----------


## الدر المكنون

لم أجد جدول الحفظ 5
فحفظت من (75) إلى ( 79)
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (75) قال إن سألتك عن شيءٍ بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا (76) فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قريةٍ استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جداراً يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا (77) قال هذا فراقٌ بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا (78) أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملكٌ يأخذ كل سفينةٍ غصبا (79)

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميع يوم السبت ..........

" قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا ( 75 ) قال إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا ( 76 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لوشئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا( 77 ) قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل مالم تسطتع عليه صبرا ( 78 ) أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملكا يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا ( 79 )

----------


## الوردة الندية

*تسميع يوم الأحد ...........

" وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا( 80 ) فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكوة وأقرب رحما( 81 ) وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك ومافعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل مالم تسطع عليه صبرا( 82 ) ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذكرا ( 83 )*

----------


## الدر المكنون

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا (80) فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيراً منه زكاةً وأقرب رُحما (81) وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنزٌ لهما وكان أبوهما صالحاً فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمةً من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا (82) ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا (83)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> *تسميع يوم الأحد ...........
> 
> " وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا( 80 ) فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكوة وأقرب رحما( 81 ) وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك ومافعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل مالم تسطع عليه صبرا( 82 ) ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذكرا ( 83 )*


ممتاز ..بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميع حفظ الاثنين ............


" إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا( 84) فأتبع سببا( 85 ) حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا( 86) 


نقصت آيه بسمعها مع حفظ الثلاثاء إن شاء الله ................  


مشكووووره أختي الدر المكنون وجزاك الله خيرا على مراجعة حفظي ...........

----------


## الوردة الندية

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء 


*" قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا( 87 ) وأما من آمن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا( 88 ) ثم أتبع سببا( 89 ) حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا( 90 ) كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا( 91 ) ثم أتبع سببا( 92 ) حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا ( 93 )*

----------


## الدر المكنون

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

(تسميع يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء)
إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيءٍ سببا (84) فأتبع سببا (85) حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئةٍ ووجد عندها قومـا قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تُعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا (86) قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يُرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا (87) وأما من آمن وعمل صالحاً فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا (88) ثم أتبع سببا (89) حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قومٍ لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا (90) كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا (91) ثم أتبع سببا (92) حتى إذا بلغ X بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوماً لا يكادون يفقهون قولا (93)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع حفظ الاثنين ............
> 
> 
> " إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا( 84) فأتبع سببا( 85 ) حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا( 86) 
> 
> 
> نقصت آيه بسمعها مع حفظ الثلاثاء إن شاء الله ................  
> 
> 
> مشكووووره أختي الدر المكنون وجزاك الله خيرا على مراجعة حفظي ...........


وجزاك الله خيرا على متابعة الحفظ معي
تمنيت لو أن أخواتنا الباقيات أكملوا معنا ولكن ربما السفر أو الإنشغال حال دون ذلك 
لم يتبقى إلا القليل عزيزتي
فهل لديكِ نية لحفظ سورة آخرى؟
أنا مترددة ما بين سورة البقرة أو سورة عمران ؟ ولكني أنوي حفظ السورتين إن شاء الله 
لقول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم: 
‏اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏وسورة ‏ ‏آل ‏ ‏عمران ‏ ‏فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو كأنهما ‏ ‏فرقان ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏طير صواف ‏ ‏تحاجان ‏ ‏عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها ‏ ‏البطلة

----------


## المتفائلة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أنا معاكن خواتي لكن حدثت لي بعض الظروف شغلتني عن التسميع و لكنني جارية في الحفظ 

و لي عودة للتسميع إن شاء الله .

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع ( الاسبوع الخامس) تسميع يوم السبت 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ارجيم 

( قال له ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (75) قال إن سألتك بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا (76) فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبو أن يضيفوهما فوجدا جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال إن شئت لتأخذت عليه أجرا (77) قال هذا فراق بين و بينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع علي صبرا (78) أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر و كان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا (79) .

----------


## الوردة الندية

> تسميع ( الاسبوع الخامس) تسميع يوم السبت 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> ( قال له ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (75) قال إن سألتك بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا (76) فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لتخذت عليه أجرا (77) قال هذا فراق بين و بينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع علي صبرا (78) أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها و كان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا (79) .



بارك الله فيك

----------


## الوردة الندية

*تسميع الأربعاء ..........

" قالوا ياذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا( 94 ) قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما( 95 ) آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني افرغ عليه قطرا( 96 ) فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا ( 97 )*

----------


## بنت بوظبي

تسميع يوم السبت والاحد الآيات من 75-83
قال ألم أقل لك انك لن تستطيع معي صبرا،قال إن سألتك عن شي بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا،فأنطلقا حتى إذا أتيا اهل قرية استطعما اهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو أتخذت عليه أجرا، قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبؤك بتأويل بما لم تستطع عليه صبرا، أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان ورائهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا،
وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا،فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربك خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما،وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لها وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل مالم تسطع عليه صبرا،ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا))

----------


## الدر المكنون

تسميع يوم الأربعاء 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن ياجوج وماجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجاً على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا (94) قال ما مكني فيه ربي خيرٌ فأعينوني بقوةٍ أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما (95) آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله ناراً قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا (96) فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا (97)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> أنا معاكن خواتي لكن حدثت لي بعض الظروف شغلتني عن التسميع و لكنني جارية في الحفظ 
> 
> و لي عودة للتسميع إن شاء الله .


حياكِ الله عزيزتي

وأعاننا الله وإياكِ على الحفظ

----------


## الدر المكنون

> *تسميع الأربعاء ..........
> 
> " قالوا ياذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا( 94 ) قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما( 95 ) آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني افرغ عليه قطرا( 96 ) فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا ( 97 )*


أحسنتِ ...

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع يوم السبت والاحد الآيات من 75-83
> قال ألم أقل لك انك لن تستطيع معي صبرا،قال إن سألتك عن شي بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا،فأنطلقا حتى إذا أتيا اهل قرية استطعما اهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا، قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبؤك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا، أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان ورائهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا،
> وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا،فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما،وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل مالم تسطع عليه صبرا،ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا))


بارك الله فيكِ صححت لكِ بالبنفسجي

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الأحد 
( و أما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا و كفرا () فأراد ربك أن يبدلهما خيرا منه زكاة و أقرب رحما () و أما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة و كان تحته كنز لهما فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما و يستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك و ما فعلته من أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا () و يسئلونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذكرا ().

اللهم ثبتنا على حفظ كتابك

----------


## الدر المكنون

مراجعة الحفظ 
(75- 97)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (75) قال إن سألتك عن شيءٍ بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا (76) فانطلقا حتى إذا آتيا أهل قريةٍ استطعما اهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جداراً يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا (77) قال هذا فراقٌ بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا(78) أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردتُ أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملكٌ يأخذ كل سفينةٍ غصبا (79) وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغياناً وكفرا (80) فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيراً منه زكاةً وأقرب رُحما (81) وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنزٌ لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته x عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا (82) ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا (83) إنا مكنا له في الارض وآتيناه من كل شيءٍ سببا (84) فأتبع سببا (85) حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئةٍ ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا (86) قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا (87) وأما من آمن وعمل صالحاً فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا (88)ثم اتبع سببا (89) حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قومٍ لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا (90) كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا (91) ثم اتبع سببا (92) حتى إذا بلغ x بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما ً لا يكادون يفقهون قولا (93) قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن ياجوج وماجوج مفسدون في الارض فهل نجعل لك خرجاً على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا (94) قال ما مكني فيه ربي خيرٌ فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما(95) x آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوي x بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله ناراً قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا (96) فما اسطاعوا إن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا (97)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع يوم الأحد 
> ( و أما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا و كفرا () فأرادنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة و أقرب رحما () و أما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة و كان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحاً فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما و يستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك و ما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا () و يسئلونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذكرا ().
> 
> اللهم ثبتنا على حفظ كتابك
> اللهم آمين

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع يوم الأثنين و الثلاثاء 
( إنا مكنا له في الأرض و أتيناه من كل شيء سببا () فأتبع سببا () حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة و وجد عندها قوما قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب و إما تتخذ فيهم حسنا () قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا () و أما من آمن و عمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى و سنقول له من أمرنا يسرا () فأتبع سببا () حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوما لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا () كذلك و قد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا () حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا ().

----------


## بنت بوظبي

الآيات من 84-90
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إنا مكنا له في الارض وءاتيناه من كل شي سببا ، فأتبع سببا ،حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما،قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا، قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا،وأما من ءامن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا،ثم أتبع سببا، حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا)

----------


## بنت بوظبي

الايات من 91-97 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا، ثم أتبع سببا،حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونها قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا،قالوا ياذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الارض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على ان تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا، قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما، ءاتوني زبر الحديد حتى اذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى اذا جعله نارا قال ءاتوني افرغ عليه قطرا،فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا)

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع الاسبوع 5 ( يوم الأربعاء) 

( قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج و مأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل تجعل لنا خرجا على أن نجعل بينك و بينه سدا () قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة على أن اجعل بينكم و بينه ردما () قال ءاتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال ءاتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا () فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه و ما استطاعوا له نقبا ()

----------


## دبيّه

أخواتي أعذروني لأني لم اواصل التسميع معكن , وذلك بسبب ظروف سفري
 

 تسميع الأسبوع الرابع(الآيات 54 _ 74)

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

((( ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن من كل مثل وكان الإنسان اكثر شئ جدلا() ومامنع الناس أن يؤمنواإذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم

إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أويأتيهم العذاب قبلا () وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين 

ويجادل الذين ظلموا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما انذروا هزوا() ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه

فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه ,إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم اكنة ان يفقهوه,وفي آذانهم وقرا,

وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذآ أبدا() وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما عملوا

لعجل لهم العذاب ,بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا() وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم

موعدا () إذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا()

 فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا() فلما جاوزا قال

لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا() قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة, فإني نسيت

الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان فاتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا() قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ , فارتدا على

آثارهما قصصا() فوجدا عبدآ من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما() قال له

مو وكيف سى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا ()قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا()
وكيف تصبر على مالم تحط به خبرا()
قال ستجدني صابرآ ولا أعصي لك أمرا() قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شئ حتى

أحدث لك منه ذكرا () فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها , قال أخرقتها لتغرق 

أهلها لقد جئت شيئآ إمرا() قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا() قال لاتؤاخذني 

بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا() فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلامآ فقتله, قال أقتلت

نفسآ زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئآ نكرا() )))
جزى الله خير كل أخت تصحح تسميعي ,,

----------


## بنت بوظبي

الايات من98-105
(قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا، وتركنا بعضهم يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا، الذين كان أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لايستطيعون سمعا، أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا، قل هل ننبؤكم بالاخسرين اعمالا،الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا، أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقاءه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا)

----------


## الدر المكنون

اعتذر لم استطع التسميع خلال الأسبوع ولكني قمت بالحفظ

تسميع آخر جزء من سورة الكهف
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا (98) وتركنا بعضهم يومئذٍ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا (99) وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا (100) الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لا يستطيعون سمعا(101) أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا اعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا(102) قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا(103) الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا(104) أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعملهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا(105) ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا آياتي ورسلي هزوا (106)إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا(107) خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا (108) قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفذ البحر قبل أن تنفذ كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا(109)قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحي إلي إنما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بربه أحدا(110)

سأغيب عن المنتدى فترة بسيطة
فلا تنسوا من الدعاء بأن ييسر الله أمورنا 
وجزاكم لله خيرا جميعا 
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## دبيّه

[CENTER]تسميع الأسبوع الخامس الآيات من (75 _97)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( قال ألم أقل لك أنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا() قال ان سألتك عن شئ بعد ذلك فلا تصاحبني

قد بلغت من لدني عذرا () فانطلقا حتى إذا اتيا أهل قرية استطعموها , فأبوا ان يضيفوهما 

فوجدا فيها جدارآ يريد ان ينقض فأقامه , قال لو شئت اتخذت عليه أجرا() قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك

سأنبؤك بتأويل مالم تسطع عليه صبرا() أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فاردت

أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا () أما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا

أن يطغيهما طغيانآ وكفرا ,فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرآ منه زكاة واقرب رحما () وأما الجدار

فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنزلهما ,وكان أبوهما صالحآ , فأراد ربك أن 

يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما , ذلك تأويل مالم تستطع عليه صبرا() ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين

قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرى () إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شئ سببا() فأتبع سببا() حتى

إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قومآ ,قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب

أو تتخذ فيهم حسنا() قال من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا() وأما من آمن

وعمل صالحآ فله جزاءآ الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا() فاتبع سببا () حتى إذا بلغ مطلع

الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا() كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا ()

ثم أتبع سببا()حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لايفقهون قولا () قالوا يا ذا القرنين

إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض , فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا ()

قال ما مكني فيه ربي بخير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما() آتوني زبر الحديد حتى

إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارآ قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا(9 فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا

له نقبا)))

الله يخليكم صححوا تسميعي ,,,[/CENTER]

----------


## بنت بوظبي

الآيات من 105-110
(ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا ءاياتي ورسلي هزوا،ان الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا،خالدين فيها لايبغون عنها حولا،قل لوكان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفذ البحر قبل أن تنفذ كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا، قل انما انا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلى انما إلهكم اله واحد، فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولايشرك بربه أحدا)

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع يوم الأثنين و الثلاثاء 
> ( إنا مكنا له في الأرض و أتيناه من كل شيء سببا () فأتبع سببا () حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة و وجد عندها قوما قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب و إما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا () قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا () و أما من آمن و عمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى و سنقول له من أمرنا يسرا () ثم أتبع سببا () حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قومٍ لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا () كذلك و قد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا () ثم اتبع سببا ()حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا ().


تم التصحيح  :Sob7an:

----------


## الدر المكنون

> الآيات من 84-90
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إنا مكنا له في الارض وءاتيناه من كل شي سببا ، فأتبع سببا ،حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما،قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا، قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا،وأما من ءامن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا،ثم أتبع سببا، حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا)


 :Sob7an:

----------


## الدر المكنون

> الايات من 91-97 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا، ثم أتبع سببا،حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا،قالوا ياذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الارض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على ان تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا، قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما، ءاتوني زبر الحديد حتى اذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى اذا جعله نارا قال ءاتوني افرغ عليه قطرا،فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا)


تم التصحيح  :Sob7an:

----------


## الدر المكنون

> تسميع الاسبوع 5 ( يوم الأربعاء) 
> 
> ( قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج و مأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نـجعل لك خرجا على أن تــجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا () قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة xxx اجعل بينكم و بينهم ردما () xx ءاتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال ءاتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا () فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه و ما استطاعوا له نقبا ()


تم التصحيح  :Sob7an:

----------


## الدر المكنون

> أخواتي أعذروني لأني لم اواصل التسميع معكن , وذلك بسبب ظروف سفري
>  
> 
>  تسميع الأسبوع الرابع(الآيات 54 _ 74)
> 
>  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ((( ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان اكثر شئ جدلا() ومامنع الناس أن يؤمنواإذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم
> 
> ...


تم التصحيح  :Sob7an:

----------


## الدر المكنون

> الايات من98-105
> (قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا، وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا، الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لايستطيعون سمعا، أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا، قل هل ننبؤكم بالاخسرين اعمالا،الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا، أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقاءه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا)


تم التصحيح  :Sob7an:

----------


## الدر المكنون

> [CENTER]تسميع الأسبوع الخامس الآيات من (75 _97)
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (( قال ألم أقل لك أنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا() قال ان سألتك عن شئ بعدها xx فلا تصاحبني
> 
> قد بلغت من لدني عذرا () فانطلقا حتى إذا اتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها, فأبوا ان يضيفوهما 
> 
> فوجدا فيها جدارآ يريد ان ينقض فأقامه , قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا() قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك
> ...

----------


## الدر المكنون

> الآيات من 105-110
> (ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا ءاياتي ورسلي هزوا،ان الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا،خالدين فيها لايبغون عنها حولا،قل لوكان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفذ البحر قبل أن تنفذ كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا، قل انما انا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلى انما إلهكم اله واحد، فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولايشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا)


 :Sob7an:

----------


## دبيّه

الدر المكنون جزاكِ الله خيرآ ,,,

تسميع الجزء الأخير من سورة الكهف ,,,الآيات من( 97 ـــ 110 )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( قال هذا رحمة من ربي ,فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا () وتركنا بعضهم

يومئذ يموج في بعض وجمعناهم جمعا ()وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا() الذين كانت 

أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لايستطيعون سمعا()أفحسب الذين كفروا أن تخذوا عبادي من

دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا () قل هل ننبؤكم بالأخسرين أعمالا() الذين ضل سعيهم

في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون انهم يحسنون صنعا ()أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فلا نقيم

لهم يوم القيامة وزنا () إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا() خالدين

فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا () قل لوكان البحر مدادآ لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي

ولو جئنا بمثله مددا () قل إنما انا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أناما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجو لقاء

ربه فليعمل عملآ صالحآ , ولايشرك بربه أحدا () ))

جزى الله خيرآ من يصحح تسميعي ,,,

----------


## المتفائلة

تسميع الجزء الأخير من سورة الكهف ,,,الآيات من( 98 ـــ 106 )

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
( قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء و كان وعد ربي حقا(98) و نفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا (99)و عرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا(100)الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري و كانوا لايستطيعون سمعا (101) أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا (102) قل هل ننبئكم بالاخسرين أعمالا(103) الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا و هم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا (104) أولئك الذين كفروا بأيات ربهم و لقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا (105) ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا و اتخذوا آياتي و رسلي هزوا (106).

و اسمحوا لي على التأخير لظروف خارجة عن إرادتي 

و لي عودة لتكميل الآيات

----------

